# Weiße Trikots - Wie kriegt man sie sauber ?



## freestylelover (4. September 2013)

Hey Leute !
Ich bin einer der Leute die trotz Schlamm mit weißen oder roten trikots rumfahren , aber immer wenn ich sie wasche , bleiben immer noch braune flecken darauf...
Meine Frage desswegen : Wie wasche ich meine trinots richtig ?
Oder ist weiß einfach nicht für den Downhillsport geeignet?
Mfg Fabi !


----------



## 12die4 (4. September 2013)

Da hilft eigentlich nur Gardinenwaschmittel (für weisse Wäsche eh empfehlenswert), ein Outdoor-Waschprogramm, falls die Maschine das hat und vielleicht noch extra spülen. Im Idealfall nimmt man dafür ein Vorwaschmittel wie Dr. Beckmann. Das funktioniert aber leider nur wirklich gut, wenn die Flecken noch nicht gewaschen wurden. Sonst ist der Fleck im Textil "fixiert".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (4. September 2013)

Gardinenwaschmittel enthält anscheinend (zumindest teilweise) Bleichmittel und optische Aufheller. Weiß nicht, ob das für normale Wäsche so toll ist.

Evtl. hilft auch schon ein Einweichen in Soda (Waschsoda, Natriumcarbonat). Gibt's hier im Edeka für 50 Cent pro 500g.
Alternativ vielleicht auch Backpulver (Speisesoda, Natriumhydrogencarbonat, Bullrich Salz, Kaiser Natron).

Muss ich glaub ich selbst mal probieren, mein Vaude Windstopper in weiß hat so langsam auch ein paar Flecken. Mit anderer Wäsche hab ich da bisher recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## 12die4 (4. September 2013)

Bei Gardinenwaschmittel steht meistens auch drauf "auch für Hemden". Daher ist das kein Thema. Du sollst natürlich keins kaufen, wo Chlor drin ist.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. September 2013)

Sofort nach der Tour, am besten bevor der Schlamm/Schmutz trocken ist einweichen oder gleich mit dem Gartenschlauch abspritzen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (4. September 2013)

Mei was solls weiterfahren....wird eh wieder schmutzig.Oder willst damit in die Disco


----------



## CHnuschti (5. September 2013)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Mei was solls weiterfahren....wird eh wieder schmutzig.Oder willst damit in die Disco


Jo würde ich auch meinen. "Weisse" Bekleidung aufm MTB bleibt ohnehin nicht lange weiss.

Und sowieso ist mir das Bedürfnis für weisse Klamotten auf dem MTB, persilrein fahren?, wie man es gelegentlich lesen kann, bis heute schleierhaft. Wenn schon müssten diese doch im Set mit Schutzblechen verkauft werden ... 

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. September 2013)

Ich bekomme auch bald eine weiße Hose, aber nur weil die 70% billiger als die schwarze war. 29 zu 99.


----------



## Kordl (5. September 2013)

Weiche meine weiße Hose alle 14 Tage in Galseife ein und schrubbe wenn es notwendig die Flecken noch a biserl raus. 
Danach in die Waschmaschine. 

Tom


----------



## moxrox (5. September 2013)

Gallseife ist der beste Fleckenentferner den ich kenne...funktioniert super.


----------



## zichl (5. September 2013)

Oxi Action, egal von welcher Marke. :thumbup: Einfach ein paar Stunden einweichen und dann gut durchkneten damit sich die Flecken noch besser lösen und dann direkt ab in die Waschmaschine. Das funktioniert echt super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (5. September 2013)

Enthält aber wiederum Bleichmittel (Wasserstoffperoxid), also am besten mal irgendwie vortesten.


----------



## syscoblah (5. September 2013)

Weisse Sachen mit einem (frisch gekauften) roten Handtuch zusammen waschen.

Danach sind die Flecken einfach weg. Gut, das Trikot ist dann nicht mehr blütenrein weiss, sondern schweinchen-rosa, aber die Frage war nach den Flecken. 

Ausserdem ist es besonders toll, wenn der _ganze_ Waschgang dann aus zart-rosa-getupften, rüschchen-farbenen, pastelligen, süssen Sportklamotten besteht. Das macht sich besonders gut im Fitness-Studio oder auf dem Trail. Und für diesen genialen Effekt genügt schon ein einziges kleines, unscheinbares, rotes Textilteilchen. Toll, nicht wahr!

Ihr seht, hier spricht einer aus Erfahrung.


----------



## sp00n82 (6. September 2013)

Echte Männer tragen auch Rosa!

...reden die sich zumindest ein...


----------

